
Did you know we have so many Canadians on H1B in America? - judithk
https://blog.perchingtree.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/NAFTAFile.jpg
======
wattt
That is... Weird. I'm a Canadian who does business in US (but I do not reside
or physically work there). I have always understood TN as the way to go. I
have relatives on L-1 and P-1 visas and I always give the L-1 guy a hard time
because the path to become a citizen is beholden to his (now bankrupt)
employer. Never even considered that any of us would qualify for H1B. I
suspect it is "lazy" legal departments who just file Canadians with all of
their international people.

~~~
aianus
There is a whitelist of occupations that qualify for TN visas. Investment
banking, for example, is not on that list so my i-banking friends had to get
H1B's.

~~~
wattt
Thank you for this, I remember reading about this a few years ago. IIRC my
work would be covered but I'll double check!

